# I miss the SMF...



## richoso1 (Oct 18, 2007)

The doc took me off of my feet a couple of weeks ago and I'm still under his care. Haven't been able to sit at the PC for more than 30 seconds until now. Just letting you know I miss my smokin' friends, and hopefully I'll be back on a regular basis soon.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 18, 2007)

You had better get better soon, I thought someone was missing on here!!


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to see you back. Keep getting better!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome back bub!  Hope you get well fast so you can start smoking again.  Misse ya.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

It's time that you get a laptop and wireless  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .   Seriously, get better soon.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Get yourself well first, we'll save a place for ya'! Glad to hear from you again!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you are back, best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you were able to check back in with your smoking family. Get well soon!


----------



## placebo (Oct 18, 2007)

We miss you too and thanks for checking in. Keep us posted on your progress as best as you can. Hopefully you will be back soon!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 18, 2007)

*You'll be in my morning prayers Rich. Get better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey pepper dude! Get back up an' around soon! Cheers!

Rich also   :{)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

hope to see ya back on a regular basis soon.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2007)

Rich, sorry to hear that your down but really glad your not out. Get well fast and like Terry, I've got you on my prayer list. 'sides, it's what us "Prayer Posse" members do! (PrayerPosse.org)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Great to hear from you, get well. I was wondering earlier today where you had got off too, sorry to hear heath was the reason


----------



## jocosa (Oct 18, 2007)

Take care and get better soon...  like fast!   :)


----------



## chadpole (Oct 18, 2007)

Rich,   Sorry to hear that you were down. We will bring you back up! Hope you get well soon!


----------



## meowey (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome back!  Missed you!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Oct 18, 2007)

Get well soon ... this place doesn't look right without you here!


----------



## pescadero (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you are on the mend.  Hope to see you back posting again soon.

Skip


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 18, 2007)

Richoso, we've surely missed you here.  I hope you're well soon.  I'll lift up prayers on your behalf.


----------



## monty (Oct 18, 2007)

Heya, Rich!

Been missing your great posts! Sort of a let down to know that you are not well. But we're gonna fix that  right fast!

I am joining the other folks in offering prayers for you and sending smiles, the best energy, your way!

Get back on your feet in a hurry! There is a place set for you here that will always be only yours!

Cheers!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 18, 2007)

Take care of yourself Rich. I look forward to the day when you can be back with us full time. You are in our prayers.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Sweetie -

Glad you are doing better, I was wondering where you were off to. You know you got my prayers too hon!

Hugs!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to see ya back Rich, hope you get back to norm soon bud .


----------



## jack (Oct 19, 2007)

get well soon sir


----------



## gofish (Oct 19, 2007)

Rich

I am w/Blackhawk .......... I was wondering where that sombrero wearing red chili had been hiding out.  Hope to get you back full time .... Bribe the Doc & Nurses with a Brisket or pulled Pork Sammie!


----------

